# how to get to the old website?



## Sandy VDH (Apr 3, 2022)

If I put in the old website it automatically maps me over to the new website page. 

How do I get to the old website?  I can't get it to work for me.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 3, 2022)

I noticed this to. I get re-directed to the new website. I guess we will need to learn how to use it. I don't like it at all. I have three accounts so now I need to have three log in names and credentials. I logged in and had to use the verify by phone. This kind of sucks when logging in with a phone.

Bill


----------



## Eric B (Apr 3, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I noticed this to. I get re-directed to the new website. I guess we will need to learn how to use it. I don't like it at all. I have three accounts so now I need to have three log in names and credentials. I logged in and had to use the verify by phone. This kind of sucks when logging in with a phone.
> 
> Bill



I have 2 accounts and it lets me switch between them when I’m signed in, so it will be just a single sign in for you, I believe.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2022)

I have only one account, and I registered with the new site a few months ago, but I can still log into either site. https://www.worldmarktheclub.com takes me to the old site like it always did. I've logged into both the old and new sites separately today.   

If it matters, I'm using Safari browser on a Mac laptop.

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Apr 3, 2022)

So far, the thing I might miss is the old map with the red dots showing geographically all of the destinations. I like using that feature for road trips.

Bill


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 3, 2022)

chrome and edge both redirect me from my computer.  can only get to old site via my phone.  Not sure why.


----------



## WManning (Apr 3, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I noticed this to. I get re-directed to the new website. I guess we will need to learn how to use it. I don't like it at all. I have three accounts so now I need to have three log in names and credentials. I logged in and had to use the verify by phone. This kind of sucks when logging in with a phone.
> 
> Bill


New site let's you switch between accounts. You can also eliminate the verify on phone for known devices.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 3, 2022)

WManning said:


> New site let's you switch between accounts. You can also eliminate the verify on phone for known devices.







Eric B said:


> I have 2 accounts and it lets me switch between them when I’m signed in, so it will be just a single sign in for you, I believe.



Thanks for that. I was trying to register the other accounts and I couldn't. I finally saw the switch account icon and I think I like this.

Bill


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 4, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> chrome and edge both redirect me from my computer.  can only get to old site via my phone.  Not sure why.



Clear history.  Clearing cookies doesn't do it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 4, 2022)

sue1947 said:


> Clear history.  Clearing cookies doesn't do it.



Clearing history does not fix it either.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 17, 2022)

Old site is no more....


----------

